# Problème clavier écran



## kiou (22 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour et oulala!

Depuis ce matin , c est la galère pour taper du texte sur mon iPad 3. La bestiole a à peine trois mois est quand je tape sur une touche du clavier, un fois sur trois elle m'écrit une autre lettre , pour la touche sup c'est l appocalypse lipad écrit 15 lettre   De la première ligne ( au choix azertyuiop....)
J ai l impression que c est un problème de sensibilité ( il n y a plus de feeling en nous! Dommage!)
Doit il aller faire un tour à la casse?

Ps: je l ai déjà rebooter....

Merci de votre aide..


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

Elle n'est manifestement plus sensible a ton doigté !


----------



## Tosay (26 Septembre 2012)

Restaure avec une sauvegarde. Si ça ne marche pas, restaure comme nouvel ipad

Sinon....SAV  :hosto:


----------

